# Looking for Fixture Idea's



## RDC (Nov 11, 2010)

OK im doing a shop mostly used for storage, but I have two types of fixtures I'm not sure about.

1) There is 2 15ft work bench's, the customer wants flouresent wall mounted fixtures. I want to stay away from just mounting strip lights, because I want them to light just the work area on the work bench. Does anybody know of a fixture that you are able to tilt so it shines primarily down?

2) There is 2 bay doors, Customer wants a floodlight over each controlled by a motion detector. One bay door is 10x10, the other is 20x12. I I was thinking of a 500w quartz over the smaller door, But is there a 1000w quartz of Halogen and a compatible motion?

Any input would be much appreciated

Thanks,
-Rick


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RDC said:


> OK im doing a shop mostly used for storage, but I have two types of fixtures I'm not sure about.
> 
> 1) There is 2 15ft work bench's, the customer wants flouresent wall mounted fixtures. I want to stay away from just mounting strip lights, because I want them to light just the work area on the work bench. Does anybody know of a fixture that you are able to tilt so it shines primarily down?
> 
> ...


 Use some unistrut L-bracketts for your.. flouresent fixtures.


----------



## carmello22 (Feb 7, 2011)

You could use a strip with a wall wash reflector. See "WWC" option on this link.

http://www.p-2.com/cutsheet/general_indoor/SIH.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always try to talk people out of outdoor motion sensors whenever possible. If you must, you're going to have to do it with a relay to do that much load. Pick an RAB Stealth motion sensor if you must use one.


----------

